# How much is a Cawley LeMay 600 worth?



## ExUK (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi
We have a CLM 600 in excellent working condition, but due to selling our home and fact that folks around these parts aren't keen on them , plus placement of the stove is a little awkward, we are looking to sell.
We have 1800 sq ft and this stove will keep house at 70 plus when it's below freezing outside, and will stay on all night if stoked with 3 good size logs at bed time and air inlet turned down to 3. In the morning house will still be 66.
I wondered how much we should advertise it for, and also if anyone can tell me how much it weighs?
How do people usually go about getting it out of the house?
We have a few steps to negotiate.

Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Feb 4, 2013)

If the stove is in excellent physical and visual condition you might be able to get $400. I have no idea of its weight. They were stoutly made so if you told me 250-300# I would believe it.

To move the stove slide it onto a piece of plywood that is a little larger than the leg footprint. Then take a hand truck to the side of the stove, slide its foot under the plywood, put something soft like a blanket in between the stove and the hand truck. Then take a ratchet strap and strap the stove to the hand truck frame. That will make it act as one unit. Moving should be pretty easy once it is on wheels. I've moved my 602 a couple times by myself using this technique. It's also how I moved in our very heavy T6.


----------



## Motor7 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holeey crap...there is one "new" on ebay...buy it now for $2250. 

Nice looking stove, but that one might be a tad overpriced Looks like it is very well designed though.......


----------



## begreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, these seem to be going as art pieces.


----------

